# Medical Risk Matrix



## war2001v (8 Dec 2017)

Hi there, sorry if this has already been asked before but the search button doesn't seem to be working for me as it keeps giving me the error "Call to undefined function mysql_connect()", but onto the question!
I was looking around at the medical standards and I found something called a medical risk matrix pertaining to a members illness, and I was wondering if anyone could explain what the diagram near the bottom of this link means? Specifically the numbers < 10 % / 10 years and what not, and how much this affects your application? Thanks!
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/caf-medical-risk-matrix.page


----------



## dapaterson (8 Dec 2017)

The risk matrix applies to serving members, for assessment of Medical Employment Limitations.  It does not apply to applicants.


----------



## war2001v (9 Dec 2017)

Oh, thanks for the answer!


----------



## mariomike (9 Dec 2017)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The risk matrix applies to serving members, for assessment of Medical Employment Limitations.  It does not apply to applicants.



The discussion of Medical Risk Matrix can continue in,

Medical Employment Limitations  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/109267.0

As the OP is an Applicant, and this is the Enrollment Medical forum, I think we can close this.


----------



## scorr1982 (30 Nov 2018)

Howdy, just wondering if anyone knows if http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/caf-medical-risk-matrix.page is what the CAF medical staff in Borden use to determine if a condition on your medical fire warrants further documentation ? 

I'm waiting to hear back (rejection letter) as I had AFIB happen a couple years ago (isolated incident), a urinary stricture, and a past history of anxiety and panic attacks, no meds required and haven't had an incident in a couple years. I want nothing more then to serve with the CAF, but understand they have standards in place for a reason so I'm fully prepared for whatever outcome :/


----------

